# Lightening Strikes



## ceehow99

I've read an article that Japanese scientist have done research regarding lighting strikes and mushroom growth. It turns out that the mushrooms they tested actually benefit from lightening. At the right amount of an electrical charge the mushrooms tested multiplied in quantity as well as size. I wonder if this works on Morels too? Any insight?


----------



## morchella_amore

Well, considering the fact that lightning aids in nitrogen fixation, which is good for the growth of all plants, I suppose this could apply to morels as well. What I'm surprised about, though, is that in the studies conducted by the Japanese scientists, only 8 of 10 of the tested mushroom species reacted well to the voltage exposure - why didn't the other two benefit as well? Even the scientist conducting the studies don't seem to be sure how or why it produced more crops. 

There is also some conjecture that certain types of environmental stress - that the plant may perceive as a threat to its existence - will actually encourage the plant to grow more, bear more fruit/bear fruit early, and/or reproduce more heavily. It's possible that a nearby lightning strike could be perceived as a significant threat--my guess is that a direct lightning strike would be a definite threat and would actually kill the delicate fungus--and may encourage the mushrooms to grow quicker/more bountifully. 

All speculation, of course, but it makes sense. Those "other two" mushroom species still bugs me, but I suppose there are always exceptions to the rule.


----------



## cruciatus

I think you may be onto something by saying that they may feel threatened by lightning. People have been walking train tracks for years finding morels only around active tracks. Also a few years ago the biggest find of my life was in an area that was just logged. I have not found more than a handful since then but we pulled 5 paper bag fulls of yellows out of that area that was logged.


----------



## morelfo

I hope you're right. Plenty of lightning strikes and more important rain tonight!


----------

